# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Lỗi trình duyệt đe dọa nghiêm trọng các thiết bị Android

## phamhoasp

*Bất kì điện thoại Android nào không chạy trên phiên bản Android 4.4 đều có nguy cơ bị dính lỗi. Tin tặc có thể khai thác lỗi đó để chiếm quyền điều khiển, truy cập mọi dữ liệu cá nhân trên máy.*
*[replacer_img]
*
Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, 3/4 người dùng Android có thể là mục tiêu để tin tặc khai thác lỗi trên. Lỗi này chỉ ảnh hưởng đến những thiết bị sử dụng trình duyệt trên nền tảng nguồn mở của Android (_AOSP_). Bản chất của lỗ hổng này là có thể cho phép bỏ quan các chính sách bảo vệ SOP (_Same Origin Privacy_) được sử dụng trên hầu hết các trình duyệt hiện đại hiện nay.
Lỗ hổng nằm ở trình duyệt _Android Browser_ vốn được thay thế bằng Google Chrome từ phiên bản 4.2 nhưng vẫn được dùng trong _Web view_. Từ phiên bản 4.4, _Chromium_ mới được sử dụng trong Web view thay cho Android Browser.
Lỗ hổng đi vào “_máu_” của thiết bị Android khi người dùng trực tiếp truy cập vào các trang web được thiết kế đặc biệt để lây nhiễm các đoạn JavaScript độc hại vào trong điện thoại, bỏ qua sự bảo vệ SOP được sử dụng bởi hầu hết các trình duyệt hiện nay để bảo vệ cho những gì đang xảy ra. Khi điện thoại bị nhiễm, chúng có thể bị kiểm soát. Theo một nhà nghiên cứu bảo mật, nếu tin tặc có thể khai thác lỗi này, chúng có thể làm mọi thứ trên điện thoại của người dùng như lấy được mật khẩu, chiếm quyền điều khiển…
Nhà nghiên cứu _Rafay Baloch_ đã phát hiện ra lỗ hổng trên vào đầu tháng này. Cho đến nay, ông đã thành công trong việc lợi dụng lỗ hổng trên để xâm nhập một lượng lớn các model Android cũ như _Samsung Galaxy S3, Motorola DROID RAZR, Sony Xperia tipo, the HTC Evo 3D_ và _HTC Wildfire_. Rất có thể mọi thứ sẽ trở nên tồi tệ hơn khi đoạn mã khai thác đã được tải lên _Metasploit._ Đoạn mã này dược các tin tặc sử dụng để đột nhập vào tất cả dữ liệu cá nhân của người dùng trên điện thoại di động.
Hiện Google không có bình luận gì về thông tin trên.

----------

